

410 Gone - Thoughts on Mark "diveintomark" Pilgrim's and _why's infosuicides - mikebike
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/410GoneThoughtsOnMarkDiveintomarkPilgrimsAndWhysInfosuicides.aspx

======
pork
This is blogspam -- these "thoughts" are merely rambling. Everything poignant
(excuse the pun) to the disappearance of Mark and _why has already been
discussed before; this post adds nothing.

